# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  Solar heat pump + solar pv

## Michaelreed

Hi all, 
I'm a newbie - been having a look at past threads, and trying to find something on solar hot water but haven't had much luck... 
Just moved home and we're on oil. My wife is really keen on the idea of introducing a solar power system to support us with our hot water as we are both quite conscious of the environment and use a lot of hot water between us.
I have heard of solar hot water pumps or to use their correct name 'thermodynamic systems' for hot water, but this sort of system is still rather alien to me so I wondered if anyone had a little more advice on whether they our worth our investment? 
 My research has uncovered that many such systems are ERP A rated, and unlike solar thermal, they can work day and night in a range of temperatures, but what i would really like to know if what the running cost is of these things, and whether it would be worth also having a couple of solar panels installed to essentially offset the cost of powering the solar heat pump? 
Any advice would be much appreciated

----------


## Uncle Bob

Hi Mike and welcome!
We are a mainly Australian based forum so things are likely to be quite different down here  :Wink:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Hi all, 
> I'm a newbie - been having a look at past threads, and trying to find something on solar hot water but haven't had much luck... 
> Just moved home and we're on oil. My wife is really keen on the idea of introducing a solar power system to support us with our hot water as we are both quite conscious of the environment and use a lot of hot water between us.
> I have heard of solar hot water pumps or to use their correct name 'thermodynamic systems' for hot water, but this sort of system is still rather alien to me so I wondered if anyone had a little more advice on whether they our worth our investment? 
>  My research has uncovered that many such systems are ERP A rated, and unlike solar thermal, they can work day and night in a range of temperatures, but what i would really like to know if what the running cost is of these things, and whether it would be worth also having a couple of solar panels installed to essentially offset the cost of powering the solar heat pump? 
> Any advice would be much appreciated

  For more info on this very thing (and it is a thing) check out Sanden hot water systems.  The other option is to get solar PV panels and instead of grid connection for any excess you can't use in the house, it can be punched into heating water instead - just requires a slightly different featured solar inverter. Another potential info source is (Australian) Alternative Technology Association www.ata.org.au

----------

